# Caravanning Australia style :)



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

I don't see a big queue waiting to overtake this offroad setup! 






Jason


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Was it filmed at this years Peterborough Show? It look familiar


----------

